# It's probably been asked before, Kudos, Woosh or Juicy?



## Salar (28 Aug 2017)

Well,

Apologies if it's been asked before.

I was going to do a conversion on one of my bikes ( many thanks to posters who advised on the best way forward).

But with work getting in the way and my better half the proud owner of an electric trike I need to keep up with her! And the dark nights are coming.

So, no time to convert now, need to get out there with her.

I'm a bit of a lump 18.5 stone at least, so was looking at the Woosh Big Bear or something similar.
I'll also need to very occasionally pull 20Kg in a trailer, the dog!

Just wondering if there are any heavy riders using Kudos, Woosh or Juicy.

Thanks All.


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Aug 2017)

Your weight won't be a problem, although it will translate into reduced range from the battery.

The brands you've identified are as good as any of the Chinese bikes.

But many such bikes do seem to suffer from niggly electrical problems.

Each of the brands has good support, the respective owners, Hatti at woosh, Dave at Kudos, and Bob at Juicy, are all approachable, and all have a positive attitude to customer service.

Woosh is direct sale only, so in the event of a problem you are stuck with remote service or sending the bike back to Southend.

Kudos and Juicy have a limited number of dealers.

Owners seem to like the Big Bear, it has the BPM motor, nicknamed in ebike circles the Big Powerful Motor.

Don't get too excited about that, it's still a UK road legal motor, but is a bit pokier than some others.

The same motor is also on some Kudos bikes.

For towing, a crank drive bike would be better because you can use the gears to keep the motor running in its sweet spot - some people have cooked hub motors on steep climbs.

The woosh Krieger bike has a Chinese crank motor, so that might be a better pick from their range than a Big Bear.

Better still would be to up the budget a bit and get a Bosch motored crank drive bike.

The Bosch motor is all but bomb proof, and has proper overheat cut out protection, not that you'll ever manage to get it hot enough to use it.

I've barelled up long Yorkshire Dales climbs on mine and it's barely luke warm at the top.

If you root around you might find a Cube/Bosch bike for about £1,500, although it will probably have the smaller 400wh battery.

Another brand to consider is Wisper.

They are Chinese, but slightly better quality - and a bit more money - than woosh.

@welsh dragon has one, and I've not heard that it's been anything other than reliable.

Wisper customers also benefit from local dealers, and a good guy - David Miall - as an owner.

Given you are in Wales, you might be able to get to the same dealer used by @welsh dragon.

https://wisperbikes.com/


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2017)

Yes indeed i have a wisper ebike. Very reliable. I have had it a year now, and it has been faultless. I like it very much. I contacted David at wisper bikes directly as i wanted one that had the Nexus hub, and they were as rare as hens teeth it seemed. David contacted ebikes direct for me, and as soon as one was available in the UK, it was sent out. I didn't test one out, i know, i took a chance, but it was a great decision for me anyway.

Ebikes direct were excellent. Very pleasant, and helpful, and they carry spare batteries as well. For me, i cannot fault it. Brilliant bike, well made amd reliable.

I have heard that people have had trouble with whoosh bikes. Have a look on youtube. Juicy bikes looked really long to me, but i may be completely wrong of course.

The other bikes i considered was kalkhoff. Good luck.


----------



## Salar (28 Aug 2017)

Many thanks @Pale Rider for such a comprehensive reply.
Similarly @welsh dragon.
Need to do some searching now.


----------



## sheddy (23 May 2020)

Thread resurrection. 

Looking for small frame ladies step through, easy release battery (need to lift up footbridge steps). 
TIA


----------



## CXRAndy (23 May 2020)

sheddy said:


> Thread resurrection.
> 
> Looking for small frame ladies step through, easy release battery (need to lift up footbridge steps).
> TIA


Like this Genesis Columbia RD. with TSDZ2, battery easily slips out of bracket. This is a home built ebike


----------



## sheddy (24 May 2020)

That's very nice, but we will need a complete ebike. Wife won't tolerate my (lack of) DIY skills...


----------



## Slick (24 May 2020)

Obviously this dealer isn't for you but the bikes are ace if a tad pricey. 

https://www.love-ebikes.co.uk/#


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2020)

As this thread has been revived, I thought I would do a short update.

I have had my whisper 806 for 4 years now and I havnt had any problems with it in all that time. The original battery is still going strong as well no maintenance has been needed on the bike itself. The nexus gears are as smooth as the day I got my bike and my bike looks just as good as it did back then.

No creaks or other sounds can be heard either.

The only problem I had was with a puncture. As the motor isn't in the middle like a Bosch motor, taking the wheel off and doing a running repair just isn't practical so i make sure that i have slime in my tyres and a CO2 canister as well.

I sometimes think of getting a bigger bike and just using my folder when out for a day trip but considering the mileage I do, it wouldn't be worth it for me. If I did change bikes I would go for a VAN Moof but I don't think they have a Bosch motor so taking the wheel off would still be a problem.

Overall, I can't fault the wisper range of bikes


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (28 May 2020)

This man knows his stuff, https://ebikeufo.co.uk/


----------

